

Building stateful microservices - anand-s
https://clusterhq.com/2015/06/17/emc-partnership/

======
ferrantim
This article mentions EMC backends (ScaleIO and XtremIO) but flocker also has
a mechanism to connect to any storage backend. Curious what type of storage
people want to use for their microsevices.
[https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/1.0.0/gettinginvolved/plugins....](https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/1.0.0/gettinginvolved/plugins.html)

